# Orange/T-Mobile/Virgin Mobile signal problems



## Janmcolley (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 'second home' in Vall de Ebo, near Pego, Alicante. I am an Orange mobile customer and could get no signal on my phone via Movistar or Vodafone (the only networks available in Ebo) when I was there over New Year. This is the first time I have had problems - last year was fine - and it seems to be confined to the new EE Group and Virgin who use EE under an agreement with the company. Although I am now back in UK, a Virgin user in another village near me still has no signal so I am assuming the problem continues. Also, I have discovered that Orange/T-Mobile in other parts of Spain are having difficulties. I am getting no help from Orange. If any Orange/T-Mobile/Virgin Mobile users reading this are having signal problems, could they please post accordingly.

Thanks

Jan


----------

